
EU Kicks Off Corporate-Tax Overhaul - pimeys
http://www.wsj.com/articles/eu-kicks-off-corporate-tax-overhaul-1477944004
======
based2
[http://ec.europa.eu/taxation_customs/business/company-
tax/co...](http://ec.europa.eu/taxation_customs/business/company-tax/common-
consolidated-corporate-tax-base-ccctb_en)

